# Mayan apocalypse: We got punked



## Saishin (Dec 9, 2012)

> Fears that the end of the world is nigh have spread across the world with only days until the end of the Mayan calendar, with doomsday-mongers predicting a cataclysmic end to the history of Earth.
> 
> Ahead of December 21, which marks the conclusion of the 5,125-year "Long Count" Mayan calendar, panic buying of candles and essentials has been reported in China and Russia, along with an explosion in sales of survival shelters in America. In France believers were preparing to converge on a mountain where they believe aliens will rescue them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

And when it doesn't happen I will be here, laughing at all of you idiots.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 9, 2012)

Panic isn't spreading.



> In China, which has no history of preoccupation with the end of the world, *a wave of paranoia about the apocalypse can be traced to the 2009 Hollywood blockbuster "2012".* The film, starring John Cusack, was a smash hit in China, as viewers were *seduced* by a plot that saw the Chinese military building arks to save humanity.



I'm pretty sure the writer just made this up for the fuck of it. Awesome.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2012)

and nothing of value was lost that day


----------



## Koori (Dec 9, 2012)

First it was 2008, then it was 2010, and then 2011, and now 2012. What's next?


----------



## Sora (Dec 9, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> And when it doesn't happen I will be here, laughing at all of you idiots.



laughing at who?
no one in this damn website actually believes in it


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 9, 2012)

_Alien Garage_? Five Star Thread.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Sora said:


> laughing at who?
> no one in this damn website actually believes in it


I meant collectively.  Besides I also know other places where people do buy this shit.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2012)

The good news is, if almost everyone is panicking like crazy, the last few days before Christmas will be nearly deserted! It should be easy to buy all the presents we need.


----------



## Sora (Dec 9, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> I meant collectively.  Besides I also know other places where people do buy this shit.



oh okay got confused for a second there


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 9, 2012)

Why would anyone believe this?


----------



## kingcools (Dec 9, 2012)

rofl what nonsense.
Guess ill try to make money off it by selling "doomsday survival kits" on ebay $$$


----------



## Mochi (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol, people    .


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 9, 2012)

Meanwhile, the savvy are profiting like mad.


----------



## Spock (Dec 9, 2012)

Mass suicide!


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 9, 2012)

Never understood why people bother preparing for events like this. If something world-ending were to happen, shoddy bunkers a few feet underground and canned foods are not going to save anyone.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 9, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Never understood why people bother preparing for events like this. If something world-ending were to happen, shoddy bunkers a few feet underground and canned foods are not going to save anyone.



Misty when people fear death, they go crazy and don't think.


----------



## trollface (Dec 9, 2012)

Reminds me of the time that one christian pastor told everyone the world was gonna end on like may 13th or something like that. People invested their life savings in all sorts of stupid things, and when it didnt happen, they were all mad about it.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Meanwhile, the savvy are profiting like mad.


How much have you made?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 9, 2012)

Eventually someone will do something stupid and actually try kill people before dec 21 I pray that it doesn't happen


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought Superstars believed it... but I guess I'm remembering someone else.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2012)

@ morons believing this crap


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Meanwhile, the savvy are profiting like mad.



I am running a side business for the Apocalypse ending holiday season for young, attractive women who do not want to die virgins, as a charitable organization of course. Donations are up 700%.

....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

So what's the next date? 2014? 2033? Roland Emmerich must still be alive by then.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 9, 2012)

some people are so gullible


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2012)

total morons, thought i wish it ended so i don't have to kill my self.


----------



## Roman (Dec 9, 2012)

If this news is true, I'm surprised people are only now starting to panic. I'd have thought people were already spending their life savings for a nuclear bunker since the beginning of the year. But anyways, only a very small minority of the Earth's population believes in this, and I'm not worried either way.


----------



## Ra (Dec 9, 2012)

Get you 500$ box twinkies. It's going out of business and it's the last generation of twinkies because of the apocalypse.

It's also surprising people found out about 2012 doomsday this year, this shit has been spreading strong since 2008 or probably beyond.


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2012)

Rumour has it that the NF Mods will all go "underground" into their Mods only secret/special section on 12/20/2012 and only emerge on 12/26/2012, if the world still exists.

NF, our day of Liberation is at hand!


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 9, 2012)

Itachi soloes :blindtachi 

What i posted is as false as end of the world.


----------



## Language of Life (Dec 9, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> Eventually someone will do something stupid and actually try kill people before dec 21 I pray that it doesn't happen



I can already see it:

*HEADLINES* - Man kills -insert ridiculous number here- people claiming he was a savior sparing them from the doomsday apocalypse.

This would indeed be unfortunate, and a very sad way to die for those involved.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2012)

Have them give me all of their stuff if they think the world is going to end I mean they won't need it right?


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't believe the world will end at all, we got about half a billion years before the sun gets too hot and cooks life on Earth.  We know there aren't any Earth-destroyer comet for the next few decades.

We may get mass suicides though like


----------



## oprisco (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not a believer of this 2012 bullshit but there is one thing which is really strange: 

CERN  is set to have tests  for *the week of December 17 to 21*. 2012 is the final test before the LHC will shutdown operations for upgrades and will resume operation in 2014, assuming something doesn’t go wrong.

There is a Shiva statue that stands outside Cern. Shiva is known as "The destroyer of Worlds".

Look at the tiny second head on Shivas head is the head of a controversial mythological creature named "*Cern*unnos". Coincidence?

*Spoiler*: __ 








About Cernunnos: 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> In summer He is the Green Man, vibrant, pulsing with life essence, the consort of the Green Lady Goddess. *But, it is in autumn, the dying time, that perhaps we see the Horned God most clearly. He is the sacrificed one, who, wounded unto death begins his journey to the Underworld*, returning to the Earth from which he was born and where the seeds of light released from his decaying body will quicken Her womb with a new Son/Sun once again.






Why the fuck does Cern make this kind of links to mythological creatures which clearly are not representing something "good"?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there even people who still believe in this bullshit? 

I've heard and read any kind of crap about this: an asteroid named Nibiru, problems with the planet's magnetic field, zombie apocalypse (seriously...), alien invasion, solar storms, WW3...


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I'm not a believer of this 2012 bullshit but there is one thing which is really strange:
> 
> CERN  is set to have tests  for *the week of December 17 to 21*. 2012 is the final test before the LHC will shutdown operations for upgrades and will resume operation in 2014, assuming something doesn?t go wrong.
> 
> There is a Shiva statue that stands outside Cern. Shiva is known as "The destroyer of Worlds".


Looks like somebody is doing conspiratory drawing of baseless conclusions.

That and LHC?  Really?  You mean the thing that doesn't even match the energies of cosmic rays slamming into our atmosphere on a daily basis?



> Look at the tiny head on Shivas head is the head of a controversial mythological creature named "*Cern*unnos". Coincidence?


Most likely.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were gifts from india because of Cerns association with the country.  Something about cosmic dances and the dances of subatomic particles.

Maybe do some actual research next time before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

^^^ Not till the 19th.

Poor london.  It has a clock tower, that's where it will fall.


----------



## oprisco (Dec 9, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Looks like somebody is doing conspiratory drawing of baseless conclusions.
> They were gifts from india because of Cerns association with the country.  Something about cosmic dances and the dances of subatomic particles.
> 
> Maybe do some actual research next time before jumping to conclusions.



Of particles? No. Shiva is known as destroyer of Worlds who does a dance of "creation and destruction". 

This is a gift of bad taste  for a scientific project, considering it's symbolism.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually that makes some sense.  In slamming the particles into one another they "destroy" some and change them "create" into others.

It also make a bizarre amount of sense with antimatter matter annihilation.

If I'm getting this right.  Religious metaphors are always so squishy ((open to interpretation aka making shit up.)).


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> ^^^ Not till the 19th.
> 
> Poor london.  It has a clock tower, that's where it will fall.




tis will be glorious.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2012)

Thread is now complete enjoy the ride my fellow comrades.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 9, 2012)

Let people be retarded, hopefully some of them will have the decency to commit suicide on that date.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2012)

Even if the Mayans _had_ predicted the end of the world, which they didn't, wasn't their civilisation one of those ones that thought they had to sacrifice children every so often to make sure the sun came up every morning, or to make sure their crops turned out okay, or some such similar stupid thing? Why do so many people take it for granted that they knew what they were talking about on this apocalypse business?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 9, 2012)

"cuz man they mapped the sky accurately, yeaaaah, we all are gonna die, whoo hoo!; ALIENS!"


----------



## kazuri (Dec 9, 2012)

> Why do so many people take it for granted that they knew what they were talking about on this apocalypse business?



Just because youre stupid at one thing doesn't mean you aren't smart at something else. The mayans were expert astronomers, they even had calenders more accurate than ours, found planets we didnt find for hundreds of years later, etc etc.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 9, 2012)

First, Twinkies are going BYE-BYE.....AND NOW THE WORLD ????


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2012)

> Meanwhile in Mexico, where the ancient Mayan civilisation flourished, the end time has been seen as an opportunity. The country has organised hundreds of Maya-themed events, and tourism is expected to have doubled this year.







> Mayans themselves reject any notion that the world will end. Pedro Celestino Yac Noj, a Mayan sage, burned seeds and fruits to mark the end of the old calender at a ceremony in Cuba. He said: "The 21st is for giving thanks and gratitude and the 22nd welcomes the new cycle, a new dawn."



This.  ^^^^


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 9, 2012)

> Mayans themselves reject any notion that the world will end. Pedro Celestino Yac Noj, a Mayan sage, burned seeds and fruits to mark the end of the old calender at a ceremony in Cuba. He said: "The 21st is for giving thanks and gratitude and the 22nd welcomes the new cycle, a new dawn."


Seems a lot of panicked people are missing some very important information....


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

im surprised people still fall for end of world predictions
the nibiru shit or planet x stuff is particularly stupid


----------



## TSC (Dec 9, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Seems a lot of panicked people are missing some very important information....



It's not just that.

The Mayan didn't even predict the end of the world to begin with. What happen was the Mayans made the calendar judging by cycles of the lunar and with mathematics. The process continue until they were wiped out/gone extinct, and the last date to their calendar happened to be Dec 21 2012. Because it stopped there, some people often thought they were predicting that was the end of earth's time.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 9, 2012)

Wish I was savvy enough to profit from this.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Dec 9, 2012)

Good, good...


----------



## Greedy master (Dec 9, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Seems a lot of panicked people are missing some very important information....



this doesnt mean anything , if any cleric says the jesus will return tommorow will you believe him?  

the mayans believe in 4 worlds ( we are in 4th ) each time their calendar ends  the world ends as well ,  their 3rd world ended 3000 bc  or some sort  so i dont think any of these mayan sages was alive back then to tell the tale , all they have left are  calendars from their ancestors.

I would say this whole 2012 thing is at the very least interesting , many theories have been made about the end of the world before 2012 but all they have one thing in common , they are all made by christians and talk about the return of jesus etc  ,  this time none predicted anything but there is an interesting fact from one of the most ancient groups in earth.

Mayans are not to be understimated , they are up there with ancient greeks and egyptians , they made great discoveries , they arent christian jokes , the earth as we know it may not end for billion years but the same thing doesnt apply to humanity as well , there could be  tons of reason why humanity can end tommorow after all dinosaurs died so why cant we die as well?

Personally , i dont know if anything happens and i dont care  but i want something apocalyptic to happen even if its not at 21 Dec , human race suck and need to be exterminated.


----------



## monafifia (Dec 9, 2012)

People shouldn't get so worried over such theories, the world will most probably be predicted to end again soon after this year ends.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 9, 2012)

Australia is prepared:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FxKgcZPops[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> Personally , i dont know if anything happens and i dont care  *but i want something apocalyptic to happen even if its not at 21 Dec , human race suck and need to be exterminated.*


wat**


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 9, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> this doesnt mean anything , if any cleric says the jesus will return tommorow will you believe him?
> 
> the mayans believe in 4 worlds ( we are in 4th ) each time their calendar ends  the world ends as well ,  their 3rd world ended 3000 bc  or some sort  so i dont think any of these mayan sages was alive back then to tell the tale , all they have left are  calendars from their ancestors.
> 
> ...





Where do I even begin?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2012)

The countries will ascend up into space Colonies and they will leave Earth in a wasteland . 
In order to prevent war amongst Colonies they all would agree in a shift in power. 
Every 10 years they will send 1 representative from each Colony to fight . 
Their weapon of choice are Mobile Suites and the last one standing their respective Colony gets to govern the rest of the Colonies.

Gundam Fight....


Ready



Go!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 9, 2012)

neodragzero said:


> Where do I even begin?



you don't.

don't even try, you'd just be wasting your time arguing against that kind of mindset.


----------



## Draxo (Dec 9, 2012)

If they did believe this, are they really so shortsighted that they would wait till a couple weeks beforehand to do any kind of prep?

They've had months.. years. Sheesh.


----------



## Luna (Dec 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Let people be retarded, hopefully some of them will have the decency to commit suicide on that date.



^ This. /Thread.


----------



## drache (Dec 9, 2012)

well if the world does end at least I won't have to worry about bills


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 9, 2012)

If a mass suicide does happen, it'll benefit humanity.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2012)

TSC said:


> It's not just that.
> 
> The Mayan didn't even predict the end of the world to begin with. What happen was the Mayans made the calendar judging by cycles of the lunar and with mathematics. The process continue until they were wiped out/gone extinct, and the last date to their calendar happened to be Dec 21 2012. *Because it stopped there*, some people often thought they were predicting that was the end of earth's time.



Not exactly right. Nothing "stopped there". 

The long count was used to measure longer periods of time and can be explained in the following manner: a day is equivalent to one "kin"; 20 "kins" formed one "uinal"; 18 "uinals" formed one "tun"; every 20 "tuns" was a "katun"; every 20 "katuns" was one "baktun" and one "baktun" was the equivalent of 144,000 days or a little over 394 years. Every Mayan "age" was made up of 13 "baktuns" or what is equivalent to 5,125 years, according to our reckoning.

December 21, 2012 is the last day of the thirteenth "baktun", the last in this era. After that, the calendar simply "resets" back to 1 Kin, 0 Uinal, 0 Katun, 0 Baktun of the Sixth Count (If I remember correctly we are supposedly on the Fifth Count or "Age").

There's actually some inscriptions here and there of stuff they wanted to do afterwards, a "turn of the cycle festival" and stuff.


----------



## TSC (Dec 10, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Not exactly right. Nothing "stopped there".
> 
> The long count was used to measure longer periods of time and can be explained in the following manner: a day is equivalent to one "kin"; 20 "kins" formed one "uinal"; 18 "uinals" formed one "tun"; every 20 "tuns" was a "katun"; every 20 "katuns" was one "baktun" and one "baktun" was the equivalent of 144,000 days or a little over 394 years. Every Mayan "age" was made up of 13 "baktuns" or what is equivalent to 5,125 years, according to our reckoning.
> 
> ...



Yeah you got that right. I must of worded it wrong in the bold you point out. But my point to say was that The got wiped out before they could do another count or age. That's why it seems like December 21 2012 seems like end of world to idiots out there.


----------



## fantzipants (Dec 10, 2012)

Zezima said:


> Misty when people fear death, they go crazy and don't think.



They try to prevent death by killing themselves


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 10, 2012)

kazuri said:


> Just because youre stupid at one thing doesn't mean you aren't smart at something else. The mayans were expert astronomers, they even had calenders more accurate than ours, f*ound planets we didnt find for hundreds of years later, etc etc.[*/quote]Since when?


----------



## Mansali (Dec 10, 2012)

OH GOD!!!!!!!

December 21st is a few days before my mom's birthday!!!

If the world does end.....I wont have to buy her anything this year!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 10, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> Personally , i dont know if anything happens and i dont care  but i want something apocalyptic to happen even if its not at 21 Dec , human race suck and need to be exterminated.


You're right.

You should start by offing yourself human.  After all you suck and need to be exterminated.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2012)

Odds of something cataclysmic / world-changing NOT happening in 12 days : 98.2 %

There's always a chance for just about anything to happen, so its not completely off the table. But im sure that we'll still be here the day after. Wonder if NF will get any livlier the day before, though


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The good news is, if almost everyone is panicking like crazy, the last few days before Christmas will be nearly deserted! It should be easy to buy all the presents we need.



No. What will happen is that once they realize how fucking stupid they were for buying into the whole 2012 thing, those people will swarm the stores like a frenzied colony of army ants from the 22-24 because none of them did any of their Christmas shopping.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if I can buy someone's shit from them since they think we're all going to die.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone here going to try and wrangle up some end of the world pussy?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 10, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone here going to try and wrangle up some end of the world pussy?



december 20th is on a thursday, thanks for the idea man im going to go to the bars and use that shit.

"since the world is going to end tomorrow, why dont we make our last day fun" or something like that


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2012)

Now wait just a damn minute.

Do you people mean to tell me what Assassin's Creed III prophecized _isn't_ going to happen?  What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> ^^^ Not till the 19th.
> 
> Poor london.  It has a clock tower, that's where it will fall.



Well, I'll be in Italy at the time so no worries 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> First, Twinkies are going BYE-BYE.....AND NOW *THE WORLD* ????


----------



## Gino (Dec 10, 2012)

afgpride said:


> Now wait just a damn minute.
> 
> Do you people mean to tell me what Assassin's Creed III prophecized _isn't_ going to happen?  What am I supposed to do now?





You first mistake was playing Assassins Creed 3.


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

Gino said:


> You first mistake was playing Assassins Creed 3.



Their first mistake was to play Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 10, 2012)

End of the world pussy? Modern day pioneers you are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2012)

We should have known this shit was over when Dick Clark died.


----------



## Gino (Dec 10, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Their first mistake was to play Assassin's Creed 2



If that was an mistake it was a good one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE=didzxUkrtS0]Come, Sweet Death[/YOUTUBE]

:WOW


----------



## drache (Dec 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [YOUTUBE=didzxUkrtS0]Come, Sweet Death[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :WOW



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEvSY5Aq2l0[/YOUTUBE] prefer this verison better


----------



## Chuck (Dec 10, 2012)

I probably would've forgotten about that date if I wasn't reminded.


----------



## Taco (Dec 10, 2012)

If we listened to Reagan and built his Star Wars machine, maybe those lasers would destroy all the meteors that are gonna hit us and shit. Whatever, we sealed our own doom.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2012)

Zezima said:


> Why would anyone believe this?



Because they watch faux news and have an IQ of 80.


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

Chuck said:


> I probably would've forgotten about that date if I wasn't reminded.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shit is about to get real son. 
[YOUTUBE]IFygZVtYGYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 10, 2012)

I had forgotten about that. Dec 21, eh? Great, there goes my plans for the New Year. Who do I blame for this outrageous event?


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just hope it is a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 10, 2012)

Ya know what? With all this freakin end of the world crap that people keep "predicting". Something had better happen this year, or I'm gonna be pretty pissed.


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

It's Y2K all over again.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if mass suicides or people killing each other happen on that date.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 10, 2012)

Zezima said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if mass suicides or people killing each other happen on that date.



I'm not saying you're wrong but this never made sense to me. The worlds gonna end so you kill yourself? The fuck?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 10, 2012)

kazuri said:


> Just because youre stupid at one thing doesn't mean you aren't smart at something else. The mayans were expert astronomers, they even had calenders more accurate than ours, found planets we didnt find for hundreds of years later, etc etc.


My point wasn't that they're inherently wrong about everything, but that they can hardly be trusted when it comes down to just taking their word for it over silly unsubstantiated bullshit.


			
				ImperatorMortis said:
			
		

> I'm not saying you're wrong but this never made sense to me. The worlds gonna end so you kill yourself? The fuck?


It's a psychological thing. If you know you're going to die anyway, many people are more comfortable being in control of when and how it happens. There's generally also some sort of suffering angle that they're looking to avoid, especially if there's a religious aspect to it, or if it's zombies or eldritch monstrosities or something.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 10, 2012)

Global internet/power blackout, now that's what I call apocalypse


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Global internet/power blackout, now that's what I call apocalypse



Some people say that could happen due to the solar flare set to happen sometime at the end of this year/beginning of next year. Even if this does happen, it won't be for a very long time. Not to mention there are safeguards against an event like this since it's a natural cycle in the sun that happens every 11 years.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 10, 2012)

I shall be with my GF on this fateful day, and together we shall fearfully watch the way in which the sea turns blood red and the stars fall upon us.  What more can we do? ....I'm too young to die like this goddamn it!  Pray for us please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I need to work on my method acting


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 10, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Global internet/power blackout, now that's what I call apocalypse



NO KNOW MY PORN


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 10, 2012)

Does make it appealing to start your own religion at some point. I thougt recruiting converts would be hard, but seems not.


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 10, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> Does make it appealing to start your own religion at some point. I thougt recruiting converts would be hard, but seems not.



I have been thinking about starting my own cult, if you'd join me, sweden is right next to denmark after all.

A major theme would be Hindi inspired, if you live bad now its because you deserve it, the people who live well were good in the last life.

A good fundament from which to control the lower members of the cult dont you think?

Doomsday will be the day i believe i've stolen enough money to live comfortably in Mexico or Ghana for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

tl;dr

This mayan mumbo jumbo would only work for/against mayans so americans, australians, brits, blacks, asians, mexicans, chinese, japanese, elves, dwarves, giants, dogs, cats, aliens and half jews are safe from this 'disaster' so stay classy people.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2012)

This World is full of dingbats.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 10, 2012)

People actually believe this shit?

On the other hand, if people do believe and just stay home, then it'll mean that traffic won't be so bad when I go to work that day.


----------



## NW (Dec 10, 2012)

The Mayan's never predicted the end of the world. The Sumerians did however, predict the date to be the return of their alien gods.



Greedy master said:


> Personally , i dont know if anything happens and i dont care  but i want something apocalyptic to happen even if its not at 21 Dec , human race suck and need to be exterminated.


This. 

If we're too retarded to take care of the planet we live on, and we treat it like shit, then we don't deserve to live on it. 

Maybe that's a little to extreme but the human race realy is mostly full of conceded assholes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> People actually believe this shit?
> 
> On the other hand, if people do believe and just stay home, then it'll mean that traffic won't be so bad when I go to work that day.



Gonna do some Christmas shopping that day. Probably won't take long to check-out as it usually does.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2012)

Well if we all die, atleast we'll be together <3


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 10, 2012)

Well...I'd be sleeping my butt off in the morning and waking up to work my night shift ;D


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 10, 2012)

The world is going to end when we least expect it


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [YOUTUBE=didzxUkrtS0]Come, Sweet Death[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :WOW



[YOUTUBE]VuRfev3siPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who talk about the human race needs to be exterminated, either do something to make it better or kill yourself.


----------



## Detective (Dec 11, 2012)

To the majority of humanity, it will be the end of days, if this idiotic hype is to be believed. For me, it will be just another Friday.

/End Raul Julia M. Bison Detective.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2012)

I have yet to see any panic.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 11, 2012)

Not surprising.  People believe in stupider stuff than this.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2012)

we can only hope there are atleast a 1 billion suicides on Dec 20 because of how paranoid people are
This world was getting crowded anyway :33


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> First it was 2008, then it was 2010, and then 2011, and now 2012. What's next?



keep adjusting til they get it right, i guess


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 11, 2012)

There's gotta be a way to cash in on this before the 21st, possibly even until the 31st.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 11, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> keep adjusting til they get it right, i guess


The real one to watch out for is in  when the unix timestamp overflows thirty-one bits. I expect it to affect magnitudes more software than the y2k bug did. In fact a significant proportion of Windows programs in use today probably won't work anymore.





Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]VuRfev3siPA[/YOUTUBE]


EoE. The apocalypse we need, but not the one we deserve.


----------



## Rima (Dec 11, 2012)

So what time will it start?


----------



## Roman (Dec 11, 2012)

Rima said:


> So what time will it start?



10:37pm GMT+3. In the year 10246 A.D.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't be late.


----------



## Roman (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Don't be late.



Bitch I was born punctual!


----------



## oprisco (Dec 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> we can only hope there are atleast a 1 billion suicides on Dec 20 because of how paranoid people are
> This world was getting crowded anyway :33



says who?

The world can sustain far lot more people if wealth would be distributed evenly.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Bitch I was born punctual!



HAHAHA!!!**


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 11, 2012)

The sad thing about all of this is when Dec 21 comes and passes some idiot out there will say it was a simple miscalculation and the world was suppose to end in 2013 rather then 2012.It is a never ending cycle with this type of thing.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 11, 2012)

It's lovely whenever the world comes together like this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 11, 2012)

This again?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 11, 2012)

*Mayan apocalypse: Serbia's mystic mountain targeted by believers*



> Hotels at the base of a supposedly mystical mountain in Serbia are being inundated with booking requests from people who are convinced that the end of a Mayan calendar heralds the destruction of the world on Dec 21.
> 
> Hotel owners around the pyramid-shaped Mount Rtanj, in the east of the Balkan country, say that bookings are flooding in, with believers in the prophecy hoping that its purported mysterious powers will save them from the apocalypse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't know about you guys but the week leading up to and a few days after the 21st I'm not going outside *at all.* Watch there be a spike in murder, rape, general stupidity, and crime in general since the "world is ending".


----------



## Saishin (Dec 11, 2012)

And it's not over yet 

*Mayan apocalypse: Turkish village becomes latest doomsday hotspot*



> A Turkish village has become the latest apocalypse hotspot, with believers of the Mayan calendar prediction that the world will end on December 21 flooding into the area.
> 
> Some New Age spiritualists are convinced of a December 21 "doomsday" foretold by Mayan hieroglyphs – at least according to some interpretations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Murdoc (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm also renting out my magical back room for believers.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Don't know about you guys but the week leading up to and a few days after the 21st I'm not going outside *at all.* Watch there be a spike in murder, rape, general stupidity, and crime in general since the "world is ending".



Sounds like everyday to me shit I got gifts to get.


----------



## Burke (Dec 11, 2012)

note, do christmas shopping on the 20th


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2012)

> Erkan Onoglu, a Turkish businessman, produced a special "wine of the Apocalypse" for December 21, a product on sale especially for superstitious survivalists, the daily Radikal newspaper reported.



This is a smart man.  Should have thought on something similar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2012)

How did this get to be such a big thing? I don't get it. People are putting up fake shit on You Tube about impending Asteroids and shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2012)

I am laughing over this.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully I can get the shit i want for Christmas this year because of this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2012)

Like worst case scenario, around the end of the year or the beginning of next year, there would be a solar flare and wide-panic for about a day or two, lol.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 11, 2012)

idiots           .


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/government-promises-world-won-t-end-dec-21-192819519.html

LMAO.


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 11, 2012)

I going to make up end of the world date, 

2, 20, 2020. The world be on fire as told in the bible. Pass it on. 

Why do I get the feeling people will believe that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2012)

And that's all you need to know.


----------



## Capule (Dec 11, 2012)

Its even worst when you hear people talking about it. Makes me want to slap a bitch!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## avais100 (Dec 12, 2012)

no wonder the local morrisons had run out of pot noodles


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2012)

The 21st will be the most hilarious day of NF.

Really, I can't wait to log on and see all the hilarious comments users will be posting .


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2012)

Soon....


----------



## Lucino (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if some people who buy into this realize not one Mayan has ever said the world would end. Only that the date is the beginning of change.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2012)

Miky077 said:


> I wonder if some people who buy into this realize not one Mayan has ever said the world would end. Only that the date is the beginning of change.


Considering that the mayans aren't here, I wouldn't take their predictions too seriously.


----------



## Lucino (Dec 14, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Considering that the mayans aren't here, I wouldn't take their predictions too seriously.



The calenders represent the renewal of a cycle. That everything in life itself is a cycle. It's not a prediction in the least. Hence why the calender restarts.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 14, 2012)

someone just shot up a elementary school in conneticut, stupid fuck tweeted he had a gun to school


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 14, 2012)

People are so fucking stupid


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 14, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> Not surprising.  People believe in stupider stuff than this.



Don't you get it Takahashi? This is all a complot of the Mayans themselves. They've been planning this shit from the very beginning. And with that I'm talking about the moment those goddamn Eurpean people reached america and kicked all natives from thier land.

As a payback. As a payback they started formulating a plan.

First they found out when The world will be in a dire fininical crisis. They did this as when people are in a need of help they will often turn to previous older concepts of any matter. For instance they are a group of people that want to quit using the Euro.

Including those concepts. Sprirutally and religion are part of this as well. If more people are gonna believe in this, the more people can be caught with this fake prediction.  Which means people will go mad and destroy all matter themselves rather then an outside source?Don't you get it guys?

WE ARE THE FUCKING APOCOLPYSE!!!!!


FLAWLESS THEORY!!!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 20, 2012)

So tomorrow is the great day  wish you a nice end of the world


----------



## Saishin (Dec 20, 2012)

*Mayan apocalypse: Dutch man prepares 'ark' for second Noah's flood*



> As Friday dawns, Pieter Frank van der Meer will be sitting in his "ark" with space for 50 relatives and friends waiting for the tidal waves and flood that spells "the end of time".
> 
> Through his interpretation of the Scriptures and because the 5,125 year cycle of the Mayan long calendar ends on Friday 21 December, the Dutch evangelical Christian is ready for a second flood of Biblical proportions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 20, 2012)

Nutters gonna nut.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 20, 2012)

What's with the Dutch and arks? first that guy with the Noah's Ark replica and now this guy.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 20, 2012)

well, props to him for effort I guess


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2012)

My one regret is that I never finished watching all episodes of Star Trek. I only had 7 seasons to go too... (out of about 30).

At least I finished _Deep Space Nine_, which I feel was the best of the sub-series.


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll be here tonight at midnight and laugh along with the rest of you at those people who thought the end was coming tmo


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 20, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I'll be here tonight at midnight and laugh along with the rest of you at those people who thought the end was coming tmo



It's the 20th today, you're gonna have to wait until tomorrow evening to laugh


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2012)

We'll never know if Naruto ends up with Sakura or Hinata [or Sasuke] now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would have been Sakura though. The story is written for a young male audience, so the male protagonist will get what he wants.


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> It's the 20th today, you're gonna have to wait until tomorrow evening to laugh



Why? The end is supposed to be on the 21st. When the clock strikes midnight is when it becomes the 21st, or am I wrong?



mr_shadow said:


> We'll never know if Naruto ends up with Sakura or Hinata [or Sasuke] now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I still ship Hinata


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2012)

So is it supposed to happen Mexican/Central American time since that is where the Maya live? 

It's soon to be midnight Chinese time, but may not be able to draw any conclusions from what happens here before Mexico enters the 21th.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Are we dead yet?


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

BOW BOW BOW


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 20, 2012)

If tomorrow doesn't end I promise to make the most of each and every day. To live a happy life and show gratitude to those I love and those who love me in return. I will put effort into the things I'm passionate about and I'll start taking better care of my body and train even more. 

And last but not least, I WILL BECOME HOKAGE AND YOU BETTER BELEIVE IT !!! )X


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a quick translation:
"Doomsday on the 21st. December 2012? The Maya laugh about us"

The people here often chuckle when it comes to the topic of doomsday.
"No Maya ever claimed the world will end on the 21st of December" said an inhabitant of a small village between Tulum and Cob?, two locations of major Mayan sites.
"It's easy, we celebrate the end of a cycle and look forward to the new one.It's like New Year's Eve.Afterall we didn't think the World will end in 1999 but actually the new Millennium was celebrated.It's a good comparison to us because it is something like a jump from the 20th to 21st century."
The cycle is an era or a period of time which ends on the 21st after 394 years.It is the transition of the 13th to 14th Bak'tun.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 20, 2012)

So this guy never even finished Chapter 9 of Genesis.



> 8 Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him, 9 “Behold, I establish my covenant with you and your offspring after you, 10 and with every living creature that is with you, the birds, the livestock, and every beast of the earth with you, as many as came out of the ark; it is for every beast of the earth. 11 *I establish my covenant with you, that never again shall all flesh be cut off by the waters of the flood, and never again shall there be a flood to destroy the earth*.” 12 And God said, “This is the sign of the covenant that I make between me and you and every living creature that is with you, for all future generations: 13 I have set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be a sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 14 When I bring clouds over the earth and the bow is seen in the clouds, 15 I will remember my covenant that is between me and you and every living creature of all flesh. And the waters shall never again become a flood to destroy all flesh. 16 When the bow is in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is on the earth.” 17 God said to Noah, “This is the sign of the covenant that I have established between me and all flesh that is on the earth.”


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 20, 2012)

If the world ends tomorrow I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

How about now?


----------



## Forlong (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope God puts a secure-inducing rainbow right on that nut's face.  What the Hell kind of sense does this make?


----------



## Forlong (Dec 20, 2012)

This isn't like the last five times we predicted the Apocalypse!  This time we MEAN IT!

Honestly, this is the most hilariously crazy thing I've heard.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 20, 2012)

See Also G. Chaucer, "The Miller's Tale".


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2012)

Forlong said:


> This isn't like the last five times we predicted the Apocalypse!  This time we MEAN IT!



Next date is already set with Titor mentioning 2015 will be when Russia nukes the US into smithereens and WW3 beginning with a Nuclear War fucking up the entire World.


----------



## Island (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I had that kind of money to spend on completely senseless things.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 20, 2012)

Y2k is set to make a reappearance in 2038/


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2012)

Did yall mention pairings ?


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 20, 2012)

it's already 21st dec in my country.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 20, 2012)

_is this the real life? is this just fantasy? caught in a landslide. no escape from reality. open your eyes. look up to the sky and seee~_


----------



## Saishin (Dec 20, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> it's already 21st dec in my country.


Something has happened there?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 20, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> it's already 21st dec in my country.



How's the apocalypse coming along?


----------



## trollface (Dec 20, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> it's already 21st dec in my country.



Obviously nothing happens in the world until it happens in America


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 20, 2012)

My I contacted my friend who is stationed in Okinawa, he says hi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't seen any real panic yet lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> it's already 21st dec in my country.


 The final seal hath been broken!


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 20, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Something has happened there?





letsplaybingo said:


> How's the apocalypse coming along?





trollface said:


> Obviously nothing happens in the world until it happens in America





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The final seal hath been broken!



20 hours left.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 20, 2012)

I honestly forgot that was tomorrow until I saw a dawn of the second to last day meme on my facebook wall.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 20, 2012)

The only thing I have been seeing that is remotely troubling is that solar activity is to be at a peak in 2013 with some concerns on America's integrated power grid.  Even then the chances are low.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> The only thing I have been seeing that is remotely troubling is that solar activity is to be at a peak in 2013 with some concerns on America's integrated power grid. Even then the chances are low.


 Time to get your feraday cages ready!


----------



## arc (Dec 20, 2012)

for once it starting in america actually makes sense  since that's where the prophecy... oh, d'you think only america will be destroyed? they might not have known of a world beyond that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

arc said:


> for once it starting in america actually makes sense  since that's where the prophecy... oh, d'you think only america will be destroyed? they might not have known of a world beyond that.


 They also didn't have time zones or the same Calender we used, so if you're going to apply that kind of logic you would have to realize our calender and theirs are like 30 years off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 20, 2012)

While the world ends, check my tumblr.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 20, 2012)

arc said:


> for once it starting in america actually makes sense  since that's where the prophecy... oh, d'you think only america will be destroyed? they might not have known of a world beyond that.


because Americans have bought into the stupidity of this, more than other countries. Just like they have with previous apocalypse dates.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 20, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> because Americans have bought into the stupidity of this, more than other countries. Just like they have with previous apocalypse dates.



What's your deal with Americans?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 20, 2012)

America kicked his dog


----------



## arc (Dec 20, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They also didn't have time zones or the same Calender we used, so if you're going to apply that kind of logic you would have to realize our calender and theirs are like 30 years off.


lolwat. we didn't get the date '21st of december 2012' from them, we translated from their calendar. what you're saying makes no sense.

it's about 4 o'clock in guatemala now. the prophesy supposedly comes about  at 05:11:00. according to this website i was just on. translate.



Vynjira said:


> because Americans have bought into the stupidity of this, more than other countries. Just like they have with previous apocalypse dates.


 'the great disappointment' happened to have come up in conversation today! the us does have a history of hyping apocalypses... i think it says a lot that it's known as the great disappointment.

i kind of want to see a list of all the times in history people have predicted the end of the world and got it wrong...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 20, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> America kicked his dog



And I'll do it again, damnit! 

on another note, Happy-Almost-Night-of-the-Final-Day, U.S!


----------



## Vermin (Dec 20, 2012)

when will the retards realize they can't predict the end of the world

they will fail

and if anyone is stupid enough to believe them in another prediction after this one becomes false then so be it


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 20, 2012)

arc said:


> i kind of want to see a list of all the times in history people have predicted the end of the world and got it wrong...





> when will the retards realize they can't predict the end of the world


Perhaps when they realize these same people who made the prediction couldn't predict anything else.


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2012)

I honestly don't think we'll be that lucky.


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

I, for one, think that once people see this prediction was also an utter failure, there will be a lot less of them. This Mayan prediction was the ultimate doomsday prediction which has been hyped over many decades. I expect a lot of people will let go of the idea of a worldend day at all after this.


----------



## root (Dec 20, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I, for one, think that once people see this prediction was also an utter failure, there will be a lot less of them. This Mayan prediction was the ultimate doomsday prediction which has been hyped over many decades. I expect a lot of people will let go of the idea of a worldend day at all after this.



You know, that's exactly what I thought back in 2000 when those apocalypse predictions didn't pan out. That had been hyped up for decades as well. And sure enough, a few years later this 2012 shit started.

Panic sure is being spread alright. I haven't seen any actual panic though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

arc said:


> lolwat. we didn't get the date '21st of december 2012' from them, we translated from their calendar. what you're saying makes no sense.
> 
> it's about 4 o'clock in guatemala now. the prophesy supposedly comes about at 05:11:00. according to this website i was just on. translate.


And we translated it wrong is what I'm telling you. You're getting shit off some website that they got from a book written by a guy who didn't know any shit about Mayans. 

You just sound like a lunatic.


----------



## arc (Dec 20, 2012)

nah, people like the drama and the parties.

i personally find the whole 'mental awakening' just as depressing as apocalypse... i have a prediction: I will feel the same on the 22nd as i do today.

*sigh*



> And we translated it wrong is what I'm telling you. You're getting shit off some website that they got from a book written by a guy who didn't know any shit about Mayans.
> 
> You just sound like a lunatic.


we did? okay. I'm not a scholar on the subject. Are you?
but you know, the mayans themselves have not contradicted the date, just that the world will end.

 what, from just that? what _are_ you assuming about me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

arc said:


> nah, people like the drama and the parties.
> 
> i personally find the whole 'mental awakening' just as depressing as apocalypse... i have a prediction: I will feel the same on the 22nd as i do today.
> 
> *sigh*


 Many people will be hung over, it's going to be Saturday morning.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 20, 2012)

^ The great disappointment only increased doomsday predictions and believers in them.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 20, 2012)

It's midnight of the 21st here and nothing has happened yet


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 20, 2012)

Saishin said:


> It's midnight of the 21st here and nothing has happened yet


That's because it's only 6pm on the east coast of the US.. shit won't go down till the crazies here start the hysteria.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 20, 2012)

the river flooded us in today and we had 2 power cuts so far. Also a very loud sudden gust of wind.

Its Begun


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

Saishin said:


> It's midnight of the 21st here and nothing has happened yet



I was half-expecting my dog to transform into a feral beast and devour everyone in the building, myself included of course. Nothing happened 



arc said:


> lolwat. we didn't get the date '21st of december 2012' from them, we translated from their calendar. what you're saying makes no sense.
> 
> it's about 4 o'clock in guatemala now. the prophesy supposedly comes about  at 05:11:00. according to this website i was just on. translate.



If you count for leap years, it was supposed to happen back in May anyways.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 20, 2012)

And I have to work that day. Oh great.


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2012)

the Mayans lied to me!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 20, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> That's because it's only 6pm on the east coast of the US.. shit won't go down till the crazies here start the hysteria.


So there is still a chance  


Freedan said:


> I was half-expecting my dog to transform into a feral beast and devour everyone in the building, myself included of course. Nothing happened


Well it's good that your dog didn't transform


----------



## Shaz (Dec 20, 2012)

die already


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2012)

Mochi said:


> And I have to work that day. Oh great.



So do I. Imagine spending your last day on Earth... AT WORK!


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2012)

Working on a Friday is.... abnormal?


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

While the world didn't end for us, videogames saw a different kind of ending 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q2P4LjuVA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Regster (Dec 20, 2012)

lol...IIRC there was once rumour of world end too long,long ago (i think around 2000-2001)and people stupidly believe for to make panic


----------



## Huntress (Dec 20, 2012)

creepy, just had another power cut


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2012)

Vice said:


> Working on a Friday is.... abnormal?



No one said it was abnormal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> the river flooded us in today and we had 2 power cuts so far. Also a very loud sudden gust of wind.
> 
> Its Begun


 
Winter in England?


----------



## arc (Dec 20, 2012)

what if it's not an apocalypse

what if it's just the beginning of the end


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2012)

Sora said:


> laughing at who?
> no one in this damn website actually believes in it



I believe.


----------



## Rima (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 20, 2012)

What the hell is that?


----------



## mineal (Dec 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow.
very bad fake..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 20, 2012)

wowzers said:


> What the hell is that?


Photoshop .


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 20, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Photoshop .


Oh so not cool man almost made me shit myself.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 20, 2012)

ahh, forgot the spoiler tag, ohh well.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Oh so not cool man almost made me shit myself.



lol, a quick Google search would've shown you how old that picture is.


----------



## mineal (Dec 20, 2012)

> Photoshop .



This is not even photoshop. Paint, maybe..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 20, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> lol, a quick Google search would've shown you how old that picture is.


I think he was meant to be sarcastic


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes I can feel it.... The dissapointment of others.


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2012)

This apocalypse is boring. I'm going to bed now


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 20, 2012)

wake me up

when december ends


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 20, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> wake me up
> 
> when december ends



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOowQeKyNkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2012)

This'll probably set the mood for those concerned of the incoming apocalypse. 

[YOUTUBE]e056R97svz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 20, 2012)

The History Channel...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

The History Channel is not history. 

And the Majora's Mask jokes haven't been funny. In fact no one has made a funny Majora's Mask joke since 2007.


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 20, 2012)

Zezima said:


> The History Channel...



Ah yes the Hitler Channel, then in 1996-1999 it was the Y2K/anostradumous Channel, those were the days


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Zezima said:


> The History Channel...


Your fault for watching history channel in the first place.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And the Majora's Mask jokes haven't been funny. In fact no one has made a funny Majora's Mask joke since 2007.



That's good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Gino said:


> That's good.


 
It really is, the internet has permantely damaged comedy in some ways. Either that or Family Guy, people think that by simply referencing something that kind of relates to something else that they are comedy gods...when the connection isn't even comical.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2012)

I like how so many gullible people believe we've been visited by "advanced beings from other worlds", but all they ever manage to do is build simple stone pyramids and crash their vehicles in the fucking desert. Kind of major failures for such advanced beings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I like how so many gullible people believe we've been visited by "advanced beings from other worlds", but all they ever manage to do is build simple stone pyramids and crash their vehicles in the fucking desert. Kind of major failures for such advanced beings.


 
Being an advanced being some how makes you infalliable? Looks like Pialf believes in gods after all.


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I like how so many gullible people believe we've been visited by "advanced beings from other worlds", but all they ever manage to do is build simple stone pyramids and crash their vehicles in the fucking desert. Kind of major failures for such advanced beings.




I don't know what they were Smoking but I want it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

There was that African tribe that claimed they had some Alien friends coming back and they said that they knew what star these guys lived near and could point it out and everything. I forget the details of the story.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2012)

I nearly shat my pants cause some Idiot drove past my house with with a weird ass engine sounding like a rocket or something flies towards my area.>_>


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 20, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The History Channel is not history.
> 
> And the Majora's Mask jokes haven't been funny. In fact no one has made a funny Majora's Mask joke since 2007.


You'd be surprised how many people I saw on Twitter last night (Aussie time) who were actually afraid as soon as the #DawnOfTheFinalDay tweets started.

Answer: It was quite a lot, and a quite few were from people who you'd never expect to be afraid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You'd be surprised how many people I saw on Twitter last night (Aussie time) who were actually afraid as soon as the #DawnOfTheFinalDay tweets started.
> 
> Answer: It was quite a lot, and a quite few were from people who you'd never expect to be afraid.


 Probably because they're 13 and don't remember that game?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 20, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Probably because they're 13


A particular one who replied to me was a tech, probably in his twenties or thirties.



> and don't remember that game?


THAT'S THE THIRD TIME TODAY DAMMIT


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember being scared of 'documentaries' on the end of the world for the year 2000, as well as Y2K at the same time. But that was when i was like 12 years old though. That year passed by relatively without incident  You'd think all the people would know better at this point not to fall for some manufactured bull crap like this


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2012)

Kudos to the people making a profit off of this.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 20, 2012)

its still 21h of 20/12/12 on mexico!


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember being scared of 'documentaries' on the end of the world for the year 2000, as well as Y2K at the same time. But that was when i was like 12 years old though. That year passed by relatively without incident  You'd think all the people would know better at this point not to fall for some manufactured bull crap like this


lol I was playing Super Mario 64 on y2k good times


Bill G said:


> Kudos to the people making a profit off of this.



You got unbanned just in time to die!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2012)

Gino said:


> You got unbanned just in time to die!



I'm not allowed in the FCs. So I guess my world really did end already


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

^^WHY?!?!...


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone in this thread needs to kill themselves already. Don't wait for the apocalypse to do it for you - seize the day!


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

You first.


----------



## drache (Dec 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Everyone in this thread needs to kill themselves already. Don't wait for the apocalypse to do it for you - seize the day!


 
before you do please transfer your funds to my offshore account


----------



## Mako (Dec 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Everyone in this thread needs to kill themselves already. Don't wait for the apocalypse to do it for you - seize the day!



Carpe Diem!


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2012)

drache said:


> before you do please transfer your funds to my offshore account


What's the account number?

Be quick about it asshole, I don't have much time left.


----------



## Rima (Dec 21, 2012)

It is officially 12:02 where I live.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 21, 2012)

IT HAS BEGUN OMFG LORD SAVE US ALL!!!!


----------



## TSC (Dec 21, 2012)

12:03 here. Not feeling a thing


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2012)

Rima said:


> It is officially 12:02 where I live.


Shut it NWO agent!

THE REAL RIMA IS DEAD!  YOU DON'T FOOL ME!!!


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 21, 2012)

WHAT A MIN, I FEEL SOMETHING, No I just Farted


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

11:06pm


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 21, 2012)

12:06, still here


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 21, 2012)

12:07 here and nothing


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys, the world is going to end at 11:11 a.m. Universal Time, it's been stated already


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Guys, the world is going to end at 11:11 a.m. Universal Time, it's been stated already



Bring it on​


----------



## Rima (Dec 21, 2012)

Now it's 4:12


----------



## drache (Dec 21, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> What's the account number?
> 
> Be quick about it asshole, I don't have much time left.


 
666


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 21, 2012)

Today is just the day the Anti-Christ will be born. 

So in a way it is the end of the world.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 21, 2012)

Rima said:


> Now it's 4:12


You have 6 hours left, spend them with your family dear, tell them how much you  them


----------



## Forlong (Dec 21, 2012)

New Zealand checked in.  It still exists.


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 21, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Guys, the world is going to end at 11:11 a.m. Universal Time, it's been stated already



Dude don't ruin this for everyone


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Did the Mayans have universal time? If anything it would be central since that was their time zone lol.


----------



## TSC (Dec 21, 2012)

sooo when is the next end of the world date appear?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did the Mayans have universal time? If anything it would be central since that was their time zone lol.


I know, but I'm using that so that there is no confusion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Apothis Asteroid methinks. Better get ready bitches.


----------



## MinatoRider (Dec 21, 2012)

TSC said:


> sooo when is the next end of the world date appear?



2018 The second coming.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

Nigeria stll existing, wankers


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe the time is meant to be Zulu.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

It would be a pity if the world ended and I ahdn't gotten to play Watch_Dogs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

It begins.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 21, 2012)

I see people wandering in an aimless manner  They look dead man.


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

12:02am central time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing weird here. But these four assholes on horses just totally fucked up traffic. Thanks, dicks.


----------



## trollface (Dec 21, 2012)

ERMAHGERD AH HAV TEW HOURS LERFT QUICK EVERYONE FUCK LIKE BUNNIES


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nothing weird here. But these four assholes on horses just totally fucked up traffic. Thanks, dicks.



They're trying to get The Ring back to Mordor before Sauron's armies pillage the world! 

Such a thankless job.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

I brought the Hummer out tonight just in case.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 21, 2012)

Technically it's still 12/20 here...


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Italy checking in this fine morning (apart from it being cloudy)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

Massachusetts at 2 am. 

That means most of North and South America have already passed the time zone. So much for the Mayans.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

Cromer said:


> *Nigeria* stll existing, wankers



You got bigger problems then the apocalypse then


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

December is alive we all gonna die.



Freedan said:


> Italy checking in this fine morning (apart from it being cloudy)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2012)

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT!

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT!

AND I FEEL FINE!


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

^^........I'm going to sleep


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mako (Dec 21, 2012)

It's time to die naturally.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I might just die of boredom.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 21, 2012)

*takes out ocarina*
*plays Song of Time*

​


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see how the morons who believed that shit will justificate their stupidity.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2012)

Still waiting for the world to end as people claim it will............


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Oh7U_L6hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## trollface (Dec 21, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 21, 2012)

yeup, we're dead


----------



## Bill G (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Əyin (Dec 21, 2012)

Fuck the end of the world, I'm gonna offer myself to be his herald.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2012)

Well......when's the next date?


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

it could still happen js


----------



## TSC (Dec 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nothing weird here. But these four assholes on horses just totally fucked up traffic. Thanks, dicks.



Why the fuck are people riding horses in car traffic??   You Texans and your horses. 


LMAO 

I'm saving that image.


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 21, 2012)

It could be the end of the world and yet 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm mourning _a certain character's death_ in Naruto....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow so the world ended huh?
Good thing internet dwellers have transcended physical being right guys?


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 21, 2012)

pssssst. anyone still alive?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 21, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN DOWNLOADED INTO THE MATRIX.

Beepboopbeep.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2012)

China is 17 hours in and still here.

After the whole world has entered the 22d I'll begin to call a hoax, and then confirm on the 25th. Since some sources say the Mayan new year is/was actually the 23d and not on the actual winter solistance, which is today. Then a Swedish source said it might be on Christmas Eve itself.

So if we live to the 25th we will have passed all 3 dates I've heard.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 21, 2012)

Remember to buy all your Mayan friends new calendars for Christmas.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder how those people who all went to the top of Bugarach a mountain to be saved Simpsons style feel now. Bloody idiots.

Laughing at all the people confessing their deep secrets on their twitters thinking they will die.


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

it seriously could still happen though

well, at least _I hope_ something happens


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 21, 2012)

It's still possible that we're just not ready for the apocalypse. Humanity may still have a fighting chance...


----------



## Mansali (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh man! Took a while and that's why I was not online for a bit. I just saved the world from destruction! Took a while but I succeeded!


You can all rest easy now thanks to me


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 21, 2012)

You know, this has to be the All-Time Ultimate Troll............by a civilization that died out thousands of years ago.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2012)

I just woke up and everything is normal  damn I was expecting something like a zombie apocalypse, I want to fight zombies


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

1 HOUR AND 34 MINUTES LEFT

1 HOUR AND 34 MINUTES PEOPLE


GET IN YO BUNKERS


----------



## Əyin (Dec 21, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, this has to be the All-Time Ultimate Troll............by a civilization that died out thousands of years ago.



They did :


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm gonna wait till American Samoa reaches the 21st before I call shenanigans on this End of the World thing....


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

1HR 28MINS LEFT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Mansali said:


> Oh man! Took a while and that's why I was not online for a bit. I just saved the world from destruction! Took a while but I succeeded!
> 
> 
> You can all rest easy now thanks to me



[YOUTUBE]8wK4UMdgS30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

DeathlyFox said:


> It could be the end of the world and yet
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 21, 2012)

Serenity said:


> I wonder how those people who all went to the top of Bugarach a mountain to be saved Simpsons style feel now. Bloody idiots.
> 
> Laughing at all the people confessing their deep secrets on their twitters thinking they will die.



Screenshots of   said secrets?


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

JUST ONE HOUR LEFT NOW


i shouldn't spend my hypothetical last hour on nf
well i never was a creature of faith


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2012)

Zezima said:


> Screenshots of   said secrets?





A lot of them are retweets


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Less than 15 minutes left. Any last words?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, this has to be the All-Time Ultimate Troll............by a civilization that *died out thousands of years ago. *







> There are an estimated 7 million Maya living in this area at the start of the 21st century.[1] Maya of Guatemala, southern Mexico and the Yucat?n Peninsula, Belize, El Salvador, and western Honduras have managed to maintain substantial remnants of their ancient cultural heritage. Some are quite integrated into the majority hispanicized Mestizo cultures of the nations in which they reside, while others continue a more traditional culturally distinct life, often speaking one of the Maya languages as a primary language.
> 
> The largest populations of contemporary Maya inhabit Guatemala, Belize, and the western portions of Honduras and El Salvador, as well as large segments of population within the Mexican states of Yucat?n, Campeche, Quintana Roo, Tabasco, and Chiapas.


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 21, 2012)

It's now the 21st in American Samoa and the 22nd in Tonga, thus I shall call Shenanigans on this 12.21.2012 End of the World prediction~


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5ekMlQvi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2012)

6:18 here in Detroit no weird shit yet


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2012)

9:23PM here in Australia.

It's been an honor posting with you.


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

It's already 11:25 in universal time. The end was meant to be 14 minutes ago and absolutely nothing has happened at all. As expected, the Mayans were mistranslated and I would like to be the first to welcome you all into the new era the Mayans _actually_ spoke of. Have a wonderful 21st everyone! Happy holidays, merry christmas and a very joyous new year! ^.^


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to the new Mayan era of the world everyone.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 21, 2012)

nope, still no 1000-meter one-eyed aliens hovering above my country


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

when exact date end of the world hysteria pops up, its kind of weird how they always forget to take into account the time zones that are different for every part of the world  

Like what if its the date on one part of the world but not the date in another part of the world. Does only that part get blown up or..?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

Not dead yet, but there's a storm brewing where I am.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Its been raining all night in my area


----------



## arc (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy new era every one!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2012)

Somebody should post a video about those freaks that believe in the end of the world discovering that today nothing has happened  I'd like to see what are their reactions


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Welcome to the new Mayan era of the world everyone.





arc said:


> Happy new age everyone!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQrIFysrF6M[/YOUTUBE]



Inuhanyou said:


> when exact date end of the world hysteria pops up, its kind of weird how they always forget to take into account the time zones that are different for every part of the world
> 
> Like what if its the date on one part of the world but not the date in another part of the world. Does only that part get blown up or..?



That Californian priest or whoever he was predicted it would be at 6am around the world for each individual time zones a few months back, didn't he?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2012)

You guys should totally click that countdown in my sig.



The end is nigh! 





Freedan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5ekMlQvi4[/YOUTUBE]


Have all my reps kind sir 

EDIT: How dare you edit that post on me like that. 

EDIT EDIT: nvm it's back! 

EDIT EDIT EDIT: why are you doing Freedan? 

EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT: oh i see. It's my fault.


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You guys should totally click that countdown in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> The end is nigh!



LMAO, it's literally counting up!! 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Have all my reps kind sir
> 
> EDIT: How dare you edit that post on me like that.
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you mean, dearie xD I made the post with Shang Tsung and then another with the ACR soundtrack. They're two different posts 

EDIT: I see you already caught on


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2012)

Freedan said:


> LMAO, it's literally counting up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it looked like you posted the video in my sig...


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> But it looked like you posted the video in my sig...



Would that I could


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2012)

*Mayan Apocalypse: the end of the world - live!*


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol Saishin, trying to get first post on this page 

I like how the article starts by saying the end of the world was actually happening and they had live coverage of......Mayans celebrating the new era 

God I love South America :33


----------



## La buse (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2012)

But of that day and that hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels which are in heaven, neither the Son, but the Father. 
Mark 13:32 (King James Version)​


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 21, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> China is 17 hours in and still here.
> 
> After the whole world has entered the 22d I'll begin to call a hoax, and then confirm on the 25th. Since some sources say the Mayan new year is/was actually the 23d and not on the actual winter solistance, which is today. Then a Swedish source said it might be on Christmas Eve itself.
> 
> So if we live to the 25th we will have passed all 3 dates I've heard.



Might as well called it a hoax now.
I believe that catastrophic events always happen when people least expect it. Way too many people know already


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 21, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> This.



  hehehe


----------



## quizmasterG (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kUH5ehAjnxE[/YOUTUBE]



Today is the end of the world according to the Mayans and Nostradamus. Is their perdictions right? Will God end the world according to humans beliefs? FIND OUT!


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 21, 2012)

I'M ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!


----------



## sleepwizard (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Dec 21, 2012)

Aaaaand....life goes on. Like most people expected.


----------



## Murdoc (Dec 21, 2012)

Those filth, lying Mayan bastards.


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 21, 2012)

Murdoc said:


> Those filth, lying Mayan bastards.



Actually the surviving indians and experts will tell you that the end of the mayan calender just meant the begining of a new calender, exactly like new year. People just rode on the mass hysteria because someone misunderstood the readings of the mayan calender.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Dec 21, 2012)

So, about that apocalypse...how did it go? I think I missed it.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Wilykat (Dec 21, 2012)

It is now almost 10 AM EST, and if I am correct islands just west of the international date line is now on December 22th.

I laugh at the people who shat their pants trying to stockpile on food and weapons and hid in the underground bunker.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> It is now almost 10 AM EST, and if I am correct islands just west of the international date line is now on December 22th.



that's not how it works.


----------



## monafifia (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing is happening


----------



## Shaz (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulations,


----------



## eHav (Dec 21, 2012)

So, are we dead yet? no? aww


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> It is now almost 10 AM EST, and if I am correct islands just west of the international date line is now on December 22th.
> 
> I laugh at the people who shat their pants trying to stockpile on food and weapons and hid in the underground bunker.



I can already see news reports of people emerging out of their bunkers months from now thinking they avoided an apocalypse that never happened.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I can already see news reports of people emerging out of their bunkers months from now thinking they avoided an apocalypse that never happened.



It DID happen. Everyone's been replaced by robots. 

Including me.


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

You're late...


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2012)

So this is hell huh?  I don't remember the furry breeding ground being so cold and vapid.

Unless satan's screwing with my head again.  Yeah that must be it, the world ended last night and the mayans couldn't have been wrong or anything.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> You're late...



actually the start of the end is today, don't give me im in eruope so it's over crap, the mayans where a murikn therefor we go by a murikn time.


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> actually the start of the end is today, don't give me im in eruope so it's over crap, the mayans where a murikn therefor we go by a murikn time.



I'm in America so you're late........


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

So this is the afterlife huh? Why the fuck are you guys here? 

Unless.....

I managed to reverse time back to the 18th and bought myself more time. 

Edit: NOOOOOOOOO! This means I never get paid and Christmas never comes. This is Hell!


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 21, 2012)

ANNNNDDD IT'S OVERRRRRRR 


*Spoiler*: __ 



in my country.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone else still alive? My neighborhood hasn't ended yet and I'm worried I'll have to buy christmas presents if the end takes too long.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> I'm in America so you're late........


            .


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol wasnt there a guy who bought an life time supply of water and canned food that moved to the mountains in china? Hahaha


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2012)

Something tells me today is going to be funny.

Already some dumb ass on youtube has removed his videos after his comment section was being spammed with Still Alive and trolling.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 21, 2012)

We need someone to organize links to all the closed youtube accounts..


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 21, 2012)

Have people from that French village come down yet?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well this is bullshit so far.  I stopped showering a week ago for this!?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2012)

beautiful day outside where im at. i forgot today was the day.


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> .


----------



## Selva (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it's pretty funny there are people who genuinely believed today is going to be the end or something like that


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 21, 2012)

welp
I had a particularly shitty spot of weather
Does that count?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2012)

i laughed when my neighbor jumped and screamed when rain started hitting the window last midnight.


----------



## Toroxus (Dec 21, 2012)

If I was Satan, I'd make hell a paradise just to piss God off.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 21, 2012)

I said civilization, not people.  



AntiReality said:


> They did :



Yay, new Doomsday Day!  

I remember Leonard Nimoy hosting a show called "In Search of ..." and it mentioned the Mayan Prophesy date being 2011, then it became 2012, now it's 2015?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2012)

Spent Friday night watching the _2012_ movie. It seemed appropriate since I hadn't seen it before, and if the world is still here in...17 hours when the last time zone passes into the 22d, it will have lost all predictive relevance.

What a lod of crap it was btw. The United States and the European Union get one "ark" each while China, Russia and Japan have to share the third one? Really?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2012)

Mayans cant tell time for shit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

I bet there are going to be a lot of unwanted babies born come next September.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 21, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Mayans cant tell time for shit



...Because of what exactly?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 21, 2012)

Mayans. Trolling western civilization from 500 years in the grave.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 21, 2012)

So? Is it the end of the world yet? I just woke up and I'm wondering.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 21, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Mayans. Trolling western civilization from 500 years in the grave.



Trolling how? What are you guys here talking about?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Lol Saishin, trying to get first post on this page
> 
> I like how the article starts by saying the end of the world was actually happening and they had live coverage of......Mayans celebrating the new era
> 
> God I love South America :33


It worths the first post 


Wilykat said:


> It is now almost 10 AM EST, and if I am correct islands just west of the international date line is now on December 22th.
> 
> I laugh at the people who shat their pants trying to stockpile on food and weapons and hid in the underground bunker.


And I bet also the sellers that have sold bunkers and stuff like that are laughing to those who buyed those things 



mr_shadow said:


> It DID happen. Everyone's been replaced by robots.
> 
> Including me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Mayans. Trolling western civilization from 500 years in the grave.



Truly the masters.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

It would be hillarious if something happened like a minute before 12am.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 21, 2012)

Selva said:


> I think it's pretty funny there are people who genuinely believed today is going to be the end or something like that



I think its less "belief", and more "hope".


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 21, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> And when it doesn't happen I will be here, laughing at all of you idiots.


You better apologize real nice after the world ends.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 21, 2012)

Mayans I am disappoint.


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2012)

One thing I know for certain now is that I'll be able to tolerate doomsday films a lot better now I know their credibility are utterly lost. Not that they had any to begin with


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

This is what the Western world gets for finally taking any "sincere" interest in the cultures of indigenous peoples:

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Not just the western world that had hysteria but okei


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Freedan said:


> One thing I know for certain now is that I'll be able to tolerate doomsday films a lot better now I know their credibility are utterly lost. Not that they had any to begin with



I remember a lot of people were hysterical over 'the day after tomorrow'...ah but that was when we actually still gave a shit about the environment even a little 

Ironically, that movie was made by the same guy who did 2012 the movie as well


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> This is what the Western world gets for finally taking any "sincere" interest in the cultures of indigenous peoples:
> *and completely misinterpreting the culture.*
> 
> Absolutely nothing.



Fiiiiiixed!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not just the western world that had hysteria but okei



Regardless, most of the hubbub regarding the whole doomsday theories originated from scholars in the West.  That's the only explanation for it being completely fucked up in terms of how the public at large comprehended the Mayan beliefs



makeoutparadise said:


> Fiiiiiixed!!!!



But misinterpreting cultures makes life so much more fun


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 21, 2012)

I know Jeff I know


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Regardless, most of the hubbub regarding the whole doomsday theories originated from scholars in the West.  That's the only explanation for it being completely fucked up in terms of how the public at large comprehended the Mayan beliefs



Care to name any? Pretty sure this, like most things, was taking rumor and hysteria out of context. Even NASA said that it was never supported by any credible scientific study or analysis to begin with.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 21, 2012)

So apparently the next world is exactly like the last one was. I literally noticed no transition. Big ups to the management team for this apocalypse.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember a lot of people were hysterical over 'the day after tomorrow'...ah but that was when we actually still gave a shit about the environment even a little
> 
> Ironically, that movie was made by the same guy who did 2012 the movie as well


He did Independence Day also  
don't know if anyone remember that movie


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Saishin said:


> He did Independence Day also
> don't know if anyone remember that movie



Independence day too?? Man...even Will Smith gets in on the doomsday action from this guy


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2012)

Saishin said:


> He did Independence Day also
> don't know if anyone remember that movie



As blacks, we keep track of all action movies where the leading black guy doesn't die.


----------



## navy (Dec 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> As blacks, we keep track of all action movies with leading black guys.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> As blacks, we keep track of all action movies where the leading black guy doesn't die.



Sad, but true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d_NCcHpM8Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 21, 2012)

For fuck's sake where is that goddamn Apocalypse????


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2012)

In your ass....


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 21, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> For fuck's sake where is that goddamn Apocalypse????



Maybe they messed up on the times, and it was supposed to end at 11:11:11 PM instead of AM.  So we got a few hours left


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you Mayans, or History Channel, for marketing this day so many of us have stinky-dirty-end-of-the-world crazy sex.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember a lot of people were hysterical over 'the day after tomorrow'...ah but that was when we actually still gave a shit about the environment even a little
> 
> Ironically, that movie was made by the same guy who did 2012 the movie as well



They were basically the same movie... To the point where the theatrical posters had me briefly confused. "Huh? Day after Tomorrow again?"

*Roland Emmerich American filmography:*
(He is originally German and has made a number of films there too)

1992 - Universal Soldier
1994 - Stargate
1996 - Independence Day
1998 - Godzilla
2000 - The Patriot
2002 - Eight Legged Freaks
2004 - The Day after Tomorrow
2008 - 10.000 BC
2009 - 2012
2011 - Anonymous
_2013_ - White House Down

Sense a pattern, anyone?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

aw, but i did really like the patriot 

Of course eight legged freaks...wow what a trip down memory lane that was..such a parody


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Truly the masters.



I think people trolled themselves.


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 22, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I think people trolled themselves.



Yep, even current day Mayans blame mass media hysteria for this, saying that the turn of the calender was to bring a new era, and a good one at that. Funny enough, I kinda get that vibe from it. Just maybe we could enter a new era of prosperity. One can only hope.


----------



## kluang (Dec 22, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Yep, even current day Mayans blame mass media hysteria for this, saying that the turn of the calender was to bring a new era, and a good one at that. Funny enough, I kinda get that vibe from it. Just maybe we could enter a new era of prosperity. One can only hope.



Actually I was hoping the mass media hysteria will cause a mass suicide that will drop the world population by 2%, since we are over populated and all.

the mayans apocalypse was a very good population reduction plan....

Oh well


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 22, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I think people trolled themselves.



Yep. They did.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 22, 2012)

This has been a great experience because I took something stupid and turned it into something worthwhile. 

So apparently this is supposed to be some new beginning? I made this day my new beginning and have made some new goals for the rest of my life XD


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 22, 2012)

Whelp. Its over. Didn't think anything would happen, but I'm not gonna lie..

I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## Mouldy Cheese (Dec 22, 2012)

The most interesting thing to come from this whole Mayan apocalypse thing is seeing how far such a conspiracy can reach and spread in this internet age. So many people believed it with no evidence of an end to life, I guess in a rather sad display of lack of proper sense/intelligence. Too many people simply believing something simply told to them


----------



## drache (Dec 22, 2012)

^

except the mayans never predicted this supposed apocalypse.....


----------



## Mouldy Cheese (Dec 22, 2012)

drache said:


> ^
> 
> except the mayans never predicted this supposed apocalypse.....



Yeah, and? 

I did not say or imply that they did. I know that the calendar runs in cycles and that the end of the calendar signals a new era in Mayan terms.

I'm saying that it is rather sad to see how many people all around the world took the end of their calendar in such a way. Simply following and believing when they were told that the Mayans had predicted the end, without educating themselves to the what the long count calendar really is. Complete sheep mentality believing in doomsday despite lack of any reason for a real apocalypse. 

It is alarming to think about how easily so many were "brainwashed" into thinking it was true. Almost as if it were straight out of a book, where the people believe anything they are told.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 22, 2012)

What do you know... 12/21 came and went, and we're all still here.

Shocker.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 22, 2012)

> and we're all still here.



...Or are we?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe it was the 23rd


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like to see the faces of those who wasted money on crap because of this.


----------



## hammer (Dec 22, 2012)

GOKU DID IT HE BEAT FREEIZA


----------



## Gino (Dec 22, 2012)

I now hope you all die talking like this shit is over.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 22, 2012)

Gino said:


> I now hope you all die talking like this shit is over.



Karma is a bitch.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 22, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I would like to see the faces of those who wasted money on crap because of this.



and those who attempted suicide because of this too.


----------



## Regster (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Maybe it was the 23rd


way to go to new eve


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I would like to see the faces of those who wasted money on crap because of this.



pretty much ultra-priceless face


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't play this music now:


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn...no mass acts of an heroism.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 22, 2012)

It's terrible on this end, only chicken bacon is left and my Ex Girl friend is still alive!


----------



## Gino (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh god I've never heard of chicken bacon in till now my world has ended.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 22, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> Spent Friday night watching the _2012_ movie. It seemed appropriate since I hadn't seen it before, and if the world is still here in...17 hours when the last time zone passes into the 22d, it will have lost all predictive relevance.
> 
> What a lod of crap it was btw. The United States and the European Union get one "ark" each while China, Russia and Japan have to share the third one? Really?



They originally built 8, but were only able to finish 4 and one failed. The U.S. and EU probably got an ark each because they had more financiers from those countries when compared to China, Russia, and Japan.


----------



## kingcools (Dec 22, 2012)

2012 was a terrible move. Typical roland emmerich nonsense


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> They originally built 8, but were only able to finish 4 and one failed. The U.S. and EU probably got an ark each because they had more financiers from those countries when compared to China, Russia, and Japan.


 That's pretty funny funny...even funnier is that the other parts of the world got none.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

ALL THE RICH COUNTRIES LIVE, THE POOR THIRD WORLD MALNOURISHED COUNTRIES WILL ALL DIE INCLUDING THE ENTIRE CONTINENTS OF AFRICA AND AUSTRALIA. SAD BUT FACT OF LIFE  /rolan emmerich


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 22, 2012)

That movie was complete shit, but they honestly couldn't build arks for 7 billion people. Holding a lottery for who could get into one would've led to mass chaos. So they settled for who could afford it in order to achieve the goals of saving humanity, prevent mass chaos, and finance the project in secret.


----------



## Roman (Dec 22, 2012)

kingcools said:


> 2012 was a terrible move. Typical roland emmerich nonsense



Welp, I'll tolerate it more now that none of the reasons for which that movie was made were actually real  It'll look more like a parody now than anything else.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 22, 2012)

So, whatever happened to those lunatics hanging out by that French mountain?


----------



## Gino (Dec 22, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Welp, I'll tolerate it more now that none of the reasons for which that movie was made were actually real  It'll look more like a parody now than anything else.



I thought 2012 was a parody from the beginning those who took the movie seriously might wanna go get their brains checked.


----------



## Roman (Dec 22, 2012)

Gino said:


> I thought 2012 was a parody from the beginning those who took the movie seriously might wanna go get their brains checked.



I wouldn't have ever taken it seriously. I'd have found it depressing as hell tho. Not so much now tho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I found out what happened, the Doctor saved us.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 22, 2012)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> So, whatever happened to those lunatics hanging out by that French mountain?



Dunno, but would've been funny if someone showed up a blinp filled with bright lights and make them think the aliens arrived.


----------



## drache (Dec 22, 2012)

Doctor who?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1NryFD9_hR0[/YOUTUBE]
It's the dawn of a blinding new night


----------



## Toonz (Dec 22, 2012)

lol this thread is still here?


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, the next world looks strangely enough like the one I've always been in...hmmmm.


----------



## arc (Dec 23, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well I found out what happened, the Doctor saved us.


 


Funnily enough, by pure chance I found out about the methane releases in Siberia very late on the 21st.
I realised I'd never actually beleived in global warming, or in the end of the world, or anything like that. But the new era may mean slow decline after all.
()


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 23, 2012)

On to the next calamity!


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 23, 2012)

Dang. 


I do want to know the reactions of those who went under ground to avoid the apocalypse that didn't occur though


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 23, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well I found out what happened, the Doctor saved us.



Would be the worst episode ever.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 23, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> That movie was complete shit, but they honestly couldn't build arks for 7 billion people. Holding a lottery for who could get into one would've led to mass chaos. So they settled for who could afford it in order to achieve the goals of saving humanity, prevent mass chaos, and finance the project in secret.



If the population thinks their government is building huge ass boats for a Noah type flood then panic would spread like wildfire. And u seriously don't think that in 20 years that we wouldn't have the necessary boat capacity to hold 7 billion people. also u have to think about feeding the 7 billion people atleast 2xs a day and clean water and other necessities.


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2012)

> And u seriously don't think that in 20 years that we wouldn't have the necessary boat capacity to hold 7 billion people





:sanji


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 23, 2012)

Not over yet!  





Doomsday is tomarrow!


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 23, 2012)

:rofl

They changed the date when they were wrong!?  WHAT A TWIST!!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 23, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... at least the guy made it clear it's not the end of the world but end of an era. 

smh@ at the other article there about a woman wanting to marry the man who killed her twin. 

Would it be a case of deja vu if he killed her too? ...


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKPZIHbilXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 23, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> If the population thinks their government is building huge ass boats for a Noah type flood then panic would spread like wildfire. *And u seriously don't think that in 20 years that we wouldn't have the necessary boat capacity to hold 7 billion people.* also u have to think about feeding the 7 billion people atleast 2xs a day and clean water and other necessities.



No, we wouldn't.


----------



## Roman (Dec 23, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> lol... at least the guy made it clear it's not the end of the world but end of an era.



Even the Mayan descendants celebrated already. Perhaps it's simply a matter of the end of the baktun taking a couple of days rather than just one? Either way, if even their descendants aren't worried, I don't see why we should


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

JoJo prevented the apocalypse.  

Anyone notice how the Pillar Men are Aztec/Mayan-influenced?

Anyone?

Think about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2012)

Ugh, can we just lock this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

no. we must gloat more


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 23, 2012)

Round Two: Fight!


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah come the fuck on.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess Mulder stopped the alien invasion after all


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

so, what's up


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 24, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*World is ending*

...doesn't care


----------



## hammer (Dec 24, 2012)

obviusly N korea sent bruce willice to space to stop the asteroid.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2012)

hammer said:


> obviusly N korea sent bruce willice to space to stop the asteroid.



That's just stupid.




























































Clearly it was Liam Neeson


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2012)

On that note, here in Italy, we're almost through the whole day and nothing has happened, assuming the 13th baktun really did end today and not on the 21st


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah at this point people just want shit to happen.


----------



## Burke (Dec 24, 2012)

im going to need the blogs of proficient mayan apocalypse believers so i can roll in their sorrow


----------



## Ippy (Dec 24, 2012)

Take the "we" out of the title.

The only people who got punked are idiots, like...





Tyrannos said:


> Not over yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






IchLiebe said:


> If the population thinks their government is building huge ass boats for a Noah type flood then panic would spread like wildfire. And u seriously don't think that in 20 years that we wouldn't have the necessary boat capacity to hold 7 billion people. also u have to think about feeding the 7 billion people atleast 2xs a day and clean water and other necessities.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

Some people are just ass retarded, i'm sorry that's how it is


----------



## Sarry (Dec 24, 2012)

Wasn't there a russian scientist that said a meteor will hit earth in 2030 or a similar date?


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 24, 2012)

^Yeah, but i don't think that has anything to do with the mayan doomsday prophecy, which even todays central american natives dismiss as fake.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Take the "we" out of the title.
> 
> The only people who got punked are idiots, like...



Only idiots here are people who can't read.  

Don't recall ever saying anything about "believing" in Doomsday, Ace.  Just thought it was funny that a legitimate news source linking to people who said the date was wrong, because _nothing_ happened.


----------



## Roman (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm, I came here this morning expecting someone turned up saying the date changed again after someone predicted it would come yesterday


----------



## EJ (Dec 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Take the "we" out of the title.
> 
> The only people who got punked are idiots, like...



That's not nice.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 25, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Only idiots here are people who can't read.
> 
> Don't recall ever saying anything about "believing" in Doomsday, Ace.  Just thought it was funny that a legitimate news source linking to people who said the date was wrong, because _nothing_ happened.


I quoted you, but I meant the article.  

It was obvious that you didn't actually believe it.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 25, 2012)

All my rights have been violated because of this so called Apocalypse.


----------



## oprisco (Dec 25, 2012)

Gino said:


> Yeah at this point people just want shit to happen.



yeah same here

world is a boring place

I want doom on


----------



## Ruby (Dec 25, 2012)

We didn't get punked. The people who beleived it did.


----------



## Mael (Dec 25, 2012)

oprisco said:


> yeah same here
> 
> world is a boring place
> 
> I want doom on



To be expected from a fringe Euro.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I quoted you, but I meant the article.
> 
> It was obvious that you didn't actually believe it.



Well thats okay, just quoting the whole thing was like I believed it.  



Freedan said:


> Hmm, I came here this morning expecting someone turned up saying the date changed again after someone predicted it would come yesterday



Not yet.  

Then again, how many other doomsdays lies ahead?   See there is Apophis and another asteroid, and then there is Yellowstone blowing it's top, global warming, etc.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 25, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Hmm, I came here this morning expecting someone turned up saying the date changed again after someone predicted it would come yesterday



bahahaha that's the idea


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 1, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> No, we wouldn't.



I know we wouldn't, I messed up when typing it.

What I meant was:

Even in 20 years we won't have the capacity to build a boat/boats that can maintain 7 billion people.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2013)

Whaddya know? We're all alive. Suck on that doomsday believers 

Unless...  we actually died  ...and are living in a Matrix sort of world.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 2, 2013)

Bender said:


> Whaddya know? We're all alive. Suck on that doomsday believers
> 
> Unless...  we actually died  ...and are living in a Matrix sort of world.



Don't wave the success flag yet, we still have a zombie apocalypse to dredge through.

Maybe.


----------

